# sano e salvo



## doorman

Comment on dit cette expression en français?

Un peu de contexte:
A: _Buona fortuna per {qualcosa di pericoloso}_
B: _Non ti preoccupare. Ritornerò sano e salvo_


----------



## matoupaschat

Ne t'en fais pas . Je m'en sortirai .


----------



## doorman

En fait, c'est l'expression même qui m'intéresse. Le discours est là juste pour donner le contexte


----------



## VRF

"sano y salvo" tiene la misma traducción en francés "sain et sauf"


----------



## doorman

Muchas gracias!


----------

